# Rat Fosterers Needed!!!



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello all,

I've found an ad on a classifieds site, detailing some breeding rats being given away for free...Turns out this is a 12 month old mother, her 11 week old daughter and four 7 week old daughters. I want to pull them quick, but I don't have the resources to house them all here. If anyone is willing to foster, I can pick them up and we can run a rat train maybe?
I can get to all of the main Manchester stations, Bolton or Merseyside stations (even Wirral).

I'm thinking about holding onto two of the younger girls for my parents next door neighbour in case she wants to adopt them (she was after a couple of girls not too long ago) So I only really need one or two people to be able to take the other four on.
Thanks for reading, hope someone can help.


----------



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

Aww! If this came up a couple of months ago I would have done it. But I got rid of all my cages etc. But I'm sure you will find people  Especially Manchester.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope so...I've been told all the girls are tame and friendly, so there shouldn't be any problems with them. I'll probably need to give them all a physical checkover though just to make sure no one's visably ill.


----------



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

Argent said:


> I hope so...I've been told all the girls are tame and friendly, so there shouldn't be any problems with them. I'll probably need to give them all a physical checkover though just to make sure no one's visably ill.


Yeah  let me know how they get on!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Will do - depending on fosters though, because I won't even be able to pick them up if no one offers!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I have one foster home offered for a pair, now I just need one more and I can get in touch about retrieving the little darlings!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I have both foster homes!!! :thumbup: I'm so happy! Lol
Now I'm just hoping the girl emails me back tonight so I can pick them up tomorrow!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Wowzer I'm picking up the girls on Tuesday and taking four straight to their foster mums and two will be coming back with me. I'm so excited!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow well done!! A rattie saviour!! xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

well done - cant wait for piccies! will they be looking for forever homes?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes they will! I'll try and get pics when I pick them up on tuesday, or I may have to rely on my fosterers to get pics when they settle in lol


----------

